# hamm lists?



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any lists anywhere with what's being sold?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

No ,there are so many breeders and dealers there that unless you prebook your animals you might be lucky or not.Generally there is a good selection f animals that you dont see for sale here.


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Marketplace - _UE_MA_CAT_LIZZARDS

and i have another link @ home  not full lists but they are the adverts// classifieds for HAMM, i have reserved from them and then picked up at the show before

* There are categories for amphibs, lizards ect. thats just the link to the lizard bit as its what i was looking at LOL


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

Terraristik Anzeigen - Kleinanzeigen für Terrarianer mit Reptilien Insekten Spinnen ...

second one


----------



## mack-bell (May 11, 2009)

The both good websites have been named but their you will find only a pretty smal part of whats offered their. We are saleing Fattails like White outs and het Patties and Albinos and we have Leopardgeckos but as said thats what we have and you will find everything else at the show


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Translate a website to english*

If you need to *Translate the website to english* follow this link Yahoo! Babel Fish - Text Translation and Web Page Translation 

((Half way down the page)))
Once on the website of babelfish paste the link of the website u want to translate into the box under "*Translate a web page"* 
http://-----------------------

Then "*select from and to languges*" German to english..
Then Click Translate and the website will be translated to English...
:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there any links for website regarding amphibians sellers that are going to be at the Hamm show in March 2011.
Im looking for some German dart frog breeders if anyone could kick me in the right direction :gasp:

cheers


----------

